# IBS and Questran and IC



## 19842 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello I'm new to this site. I discovered it while searching for Questran information. I have IBS-D and I also have IC. The two are related. My BF has Chrones disease and has been taking Questran for many years. He started me on Questran in hopes it will help my D problem. When my Ibs is acting up my IC acts up as well so I get a double whammy. I've also recently passed a colonoscopy and found out that I have an anal fissure and internal hemroids. Not fun! He gave me a nitroglycerine cream to apply but it gives me migraines which I've had a constant Migraine for 3 months now anyway so the cream just worstens it. Will be passing an abdominal ct-scan and back to see my gastroenterologist after that to see if I need surgery. Will keep you posted. I'm glad that I found this site it's helped me a lot.


----------

